# javah



## nameac (31. Aug 2006)

moin, 

ich will das programm javah in eclipse unter dem menüpunkt "window preferences external tools" einbinden aber ich bin zublöd um dann einfach aus meiner *.class file eine entsprechende *.h zuerstellen kann mir da jemand mal schritt für schritt sagen wie man das macht?


----------



## nameac (31. Aug 2006)

scheisse ich meinte den menüpunkt "run external tools"

entschuldigung


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2006)

hallo,

wenn du mit JNI arbeiten willst, dann konvertiert am besten dein java projekt in ein C projekt und bearbeitet beide projekte simultan.
wie das geht, ist in diesem Dokument ganz schön beschrieben.


----------



## nameac (1. Sep 2006)

das hab schon bereits trotzdem danke hab das mit dem javah aus eclipse aus jetz hinbekommen.
location:
D:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin\javah.exe
workspace:
${workspace_loc:/nativ}
arguments:
-jni -o strlen.h StrLen


----------

